# Help in Canadian PR process



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello People,

I have just started to prepare for the Canadian immigration and i am giving my IELTS exam next week.

I am still in a big confusion in choosing the best immigration consultant at chennai.

I have approached Opulentus consultant and cleared the initial tecnical evaluation process. now they are asking me to pay 70k + extra 30K for the PR, Relocation and job search. and then to write my IELTS exam. 

I request the seniors and experienced people in this forum to help in advising whether i can gohead and make the payment and start the process of PR. as i would like to travel mid of next year soon after i receive the PR.

thanks in advance.

Regards
Kavitha


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Can anyone help me in replying pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Applecrum said:


> now they are asking me to pay 70k + extra 30K for the PR, Relocation and job search. and then to write my IELTS exam.


$100,000?


----------



## cooldash87 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think she meant INR... 

I too had been to abhinav and have been given thr same quote..but that is only for immigration assistance like setting up the paper work etc... dont think will go thru as to me it doesnt make sense to pay tht much for getting ur paper work in order.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Applecrum said:


> Hello People,
> 
> 
> I am still in a big confusion in choosing the best immigration consultant at chennai.
> ...


Kavitha,

I'm sorry to have to tell you that you'd be wasting your money to do business with these guys. There is a well defined system for immigration to Canada. If you fit the requirements for any of the methods:skilled worker, entrepreneur, etc, then I'd guess that you are intelligent enough to fill out the forms on your own and wouldn't need 100K worth of assistance in doing so. Maybe you'd hire someone to help but NO WAY would it cost that much. They are preying on your dreams, hoping you'll give the money then they'll "help" you and be terribly sorry when things don't work out. but then your money is gone. 

I'd suggest you do more research. Start here:

Immigrate to Canada

that's the offical website for immigrants to Canada. Ignore all the things other's tell you unless it makes sense in the context of what you read on the CIC site. Read more of the info here, there's 100's of stories of people with questions like yours. I was lucky to have my wife's skils to rely on when we came here, we were able to fairly easily realise our dream of moving to Canada with out having pay any consultants anything. It took time (as far as I know theres no way for a consultant to get around the waiting periods for visas, you mentioned wanting to move next summer I believe? Go check the CIC site for wait times for immigrants from your home, my bet is that they are at least one year. check it out and then compare it to what the consultants are telling you) for us, 2 1/2 years because of a glitch in the process, but it was worth every minute of the wait.

If you have 100k sitting around to pay these consultants, why don't you take a bit of that and come here for a visit? You could wander a bit to see where you might like to settle, maybe talk to businesses in your field of expertise, make contacts, network (do people still use that term?). Look around and see if you'd even want to live here. I love it here, but it might not be for you.

All in all I hope you take the time to look at this realistically, and see that there is no "magic wand" that a consultant has to get you into Canada, you have to make it on your own merits and skills.

Good luck!

Roger


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Applecrum: what kind of job are you doing? What's your degree/diploma?


----------



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Applecrum,

I agree with Roger. You can process your own papers and save the money you will be paying agency as seed money when you immigrate. 

All you need to do is print the guidelines in the immigration website and READ THOROUGHLY the steps that you need to do to accomplish the application. 

It is not so hard if you put enough time to focus on this task. It is all worth the effort once you understand the process and have a good picture of what is ahead of you.

Don't be at the mercy of other people. You can do it yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, I have Completed my BBA ( Business Administration ) and now working as a financial consultant for accounting process in CGI, a canadian based company in INDIA.


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ROGER.
I wil go throgh the link you gave me. i was worried if i wil miss anything important if i do it on my own and because of that if VISA gets rejected or delayed. now i wil re think going to a consultency and see if i can get this processed on my own.

i wil keep you posted on ythe updates ROGER. hoping to get more sugession and help until i complete this work. as i have already decided that i should come there and get settled.

Thanks
KAVITHA.


----------



## dinesh12 (Dec 4, 2013)

HI Guys,

Please help me with the below queries,
1. how to process the Canada PR ? (Federal Skilled Progarm is PR ?)
2. what is the eligibility for the Canada PR,
3. what are the english exam i have to write and what score i need to get ?
4. how are the jobs in canada for QA Tester,
i am non it background , actualy i have completed my graduation b.com 2009 and working as 
senior tester and having around 4.5 years of exp in IT,

Please help me guys,

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I normally would paste a link here, but there seems to be something wrong so I get an error: "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."  I am sure I have more than enough posts.
But here we are:
You can find all your answers at 
www [dot] cic [dot] gc [dot] ca/english/immigrate/index.asp]Immigrate to Canada


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is your NOC code?


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my papers returned back staying cap full, am sending my docs again in April 2014...


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> What is your NOC code?


Hi, 
Even I am also looking to get settled in Canada and I fit into the code 6222 (retail buyer) but I cannot see if that's open in the list (I mean NOC)?
IF it is not open then what are all other possibilities ?


Because I had also checked with Abhinav and opulents consultants and they just want to make money out of it ?? 

pls help urgently..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The list, which I have to post in a weird way as I am still getting the message that I first have to make 4 posts are more. 
www [dot] cic [dot] gc [dot] ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp?expand=jobs#jobs]Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Pablo79 (Feb 9, 2014)

*FSW program please advise!*

I am currently living in US and since 7 years work as plumber. I would like to apply for FSW perm visa in Canada and there are my concerns:
- if I met 67 pts requirement can I apply without the arranged employment?
- And if so, how long would I have to wait for approval if I apply form US but as polish citizen?
- if I apply from US and during wait time I leave the country how will I be notify about decision? Do they send approval/denial on email address or I can change my address when my application is pending?
- can I Start FSW application and working holiday visa application in the same time? Futuremore, if I leave to Canada on working holiday visa my FSW application wot be denied?
Please advise!!! thank you all!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Pablo79, you sent me a private message, but I will answer here as I don't have all the answers to your questions.

You can’t apply with enough points but no profession that is on the Skilled Workers list.
Your profession (plumber) is not on the list of professions that qualify for a Permanent Resident card through the Federal Skilled Workers program. You can find the list here:
_www [dot] cic [dot] gc [dot] ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions [dot] asp? expand=jobs#jobs_
That means that:
you will have to get a pre-arranged employment
or maybe you might qualify in a province under the Provincial Nominee program

I don’t know a thing about the Provincial Nominee program. But maybe you can google ‘provincial nominee program New Brunswich plumber’ (or with any other province) and see if something comes up.

If you are between 18 and 35, you can apply for Working Holiday if you are a Polish citizen:
_www [dot] canadainternational [dot] gc [dot] ca/poland-pologne/experience_canada_experience/working_holiday-vacances_travail [dot] aspx_


What is your current status in the US?


----------

